# Pasar de Corriente Alterna a Coriente Continua



## leop4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola  chicos necesito alguna forma sencilla de pasar de un transformador de 12v 4,5 o 6 amperes CA a CC,yo en mi casa tengo uno mediano que es de 12v pero cuando lo mido me marca 18v y me anda bárbaro, bueno la cosa es que quise copiar ese mismo circuito pero 1ro lleva 4 diodos 1n4003 2 cap electroliticos 1000uF y una resistencia de 4,7k que hasta con pasta termica calienta que da gusto, el circuito es el mismo nada mas que hay que cambiar los cap los diodos y la resistencia. no saben mas o menos que componentes comprar ..gracias.. 8)     8)  ...


----------



## jona (Nov 25, 2007)

hola
no entendi que queres hacer...
saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 25, 2007)

Por favor, cambia el titulo por uno mas descriptivo.

Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 27, 2007)

jaja hay mas o menos se entiende no? gracias


----------



## jona (Nov 27, 2007)

NO, yo sigo sin entenderlo, aparte de que el titulo esta mal escrito...
explica mejor que queres hacer, y corregi eso y hablamos...
saludos


----------



## Manonline (Nov 27, 2007)

tenes un transformador de CA y lo queres pasar a CC? y es de 6?

-Necesitas un puente rectificador de 6A, lo podes comprar ya armado o armarlo con 4 diodos... estos teoricamente pueden ser de 3A pero practicamente transpirarian mucho asi que anda a la casa de electronica y pedi 4 diodos de 6A (los pedis asi)

-Los capacitores van dependiendo el consumo y si te interesa qe este bien filtrada o no. Cuestion, si qeres ponele los 1000uF x 25V.

Una cosa, cuando lo rectifiques y filtres, la tensión te va a subir a 16.8V SIN carga.

Espero que haya sido esto lo que buscabas.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 27, 2007)

copadisimo Manonline te lo agradesco pero al tipo de la casa de electronica no le tengo que decir dame un 1n4008 por ejemplo yo siempre le pido las cosas por numeros ok voy a ver que pasa.. tanks.. a me olvidava que resistencia le pongo? una de 2w 5.4 k mmmmm


----------

